# Scary - The USFWS needs to step in



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Found the new goose decoys while browsing the Cabelas site today. If the feds don't step in it won't be long until the decoys are almost identical to live decoys which were outlawed a long time ago. What do you guys think.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... Type=index


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Really any different that the spinning wing duck decoy ?

Don't care for either. Like calling them birds in.

Either way the trend right now if for more technology (hunting or fishing) and higher limits and special seasons and more kills. Money for the industry .. money for the agencies.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Only $130.00 each! What a bargain. He He
If you think about it, if you have the right weather and the right spot, even the most basic decoy spread will do the job. On the other hand if the big 2 (weather and location) are wrong for you, even the best decoys wont do the job. 
When its right and the birds want to work I,ve had geese come in while I'm walking around in the field.


----------

